# Solved: outlook express won't delete messages



## insurer (Dec 1, 2003)

Prob started today. Outlook Express won't let me delete messages from inbox or deleted folder,Window pops up, says there
is an error, but doesn't ell me what the error is. Running xp pro, ie 8, started today, haven't installed anything new in a few days, haven't changed anything. Does anyone have any ideas to solve this? Mucho appreciate it. Insurer


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You might have too many e-mail messages or a corrupt Inbox.​
Move ALL messages from the Inbox to a new folder, then compact the Inbox.

1- With the Inbox open, click on File > Work Offline.

2- File > Folder > Compact.

3- Let it run.

4- Uncheck Work Offline.

If no luck,

Open OE and select Tools > Options... > Maintenance > Store Folder... You'll then see the path for your e-mail folders.

In there you will see several files with ".dbx" as the extension type. You will need to delete the INBOX.dbx. (Your OS may be set to hide the 3 letter extensions, so it may just say INBOX.")

If you do not see these files, check to make sure that you have the option to show hidden files and folders turned on. 

So, once you identify the Inbox.dbx file, delete it. Then the next time you start Outlook Express, it will create a new inbox file for you. 

****NOTE: make sure you have saved any other e-mail in the inbox that you wish to keep before doing this. Make a new folder in Outlook Express (call it "Saved Messages" or something like that) and move the messages you want to keep into there.)*

*Do the same for the DELETED.dbx folder.*​


----------



## freerangerat (Mar 20, 2010)

I have had this problem and followed the instructions to delete the .dbx for inbox and delete. That deletes the emails that were there, but when I opened outlook express and receive more emails, I can't delete them. I'd appreciate any assistance I can get.


----------



## insurer (Dec 1, 2003)

C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{707B0A57-A2B3-474E-A133-FA25E854CA04}\Microsoft\Outlook Express

the above is the path for email folders. No file w/extention ".dbx" Have no idea what it should say.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

That's the path to the Message Store folder. You need to open it.

You need to have Hidden files and Folders showing.
At the *top of any folder*(My Documents for example) click *Tools>Folder Options>View tab*.
Scroll down the list and place a check next to "*Show Hidden Files and Folders*" then click Apply and OK.

In OE
Click on *Tools>Options>Maintenance tab>Store Folder*.
On the Store Location box, highlight the address by pressing the Tab key on your keyboard.
Press *Control+C* (both at the same time) to copy the address to the clipboard.
Click Cancel on all boxes and close OE.

Click on *Start>Run.*
Press *Control+V *(both at the same time) to paste the address into the command line and click OK.
The *Store Folder* containing all the *DBX files* should open.

Be sure OE is closed before making any changes in the Message Store.

T. )


----------



## insurer (Dec 1, 2003)

Thank you, that did deletd message in inbox. But several new messages came into inbox, but I can't delete them. So I still have the same problem. Any suggestions as to how to delete?


----------



## insurer (Dec 1, 2003)

One more thing. I can't delete mail from any folder in OE, not just the inbox.


----------



## insurer (Dec 1, 2003)

Success! I had not seen the bottom of your prior message to delete the deleted dbx file along w/the inbox dbx file. Just did, and messages can now be deleted. Thank you so much! Your help is very appreciated.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

:up:


----------



## freerangerat (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you, Throoper and Insurer. I did it and can now delete messages


----------



## bergiesplace (May 5, 2010)

I've tried the suggestions in this thread but they've been unsuccessful. I'm unable to delete some messages in the inbox. I am able to move them to other folders but I can't delete them from their either. I have compacted all folders, deleted Inbox and restarted; no change. ANy other suggestions?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi bergiesplace and welcome to TSG.

Open the *Message Store* folder (follow the instructions in post #5 above).
With *OE closed*, delete the *Deleted Items.dbx* file from the Message Store folder.
Reopen OE and see if you can now delete messages.
Let me know if that works for you.

T.


----------



## bergiesplace (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I was already in the process of removing files from Deleted. Of some 1800 !?! I pulled it down by 80% and, without deleting dbox, things began to work again.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

You're welcome. 
It sounds like it was simply overloaded. If you're emptying the Deleted folder instead of deleting the DBX (which will remove all messages it contains and generate a new, empty file), be sure to compact the folder when you're done.

T.


----------



## brianml (Jun 15, 2007)

Pressing 'Shift' and 'delete' together bypasses the 'Deleted' folder and gets rid of yr mail,
Brian


----------



## bergiesplace (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for that suggestion. Good to know.


----------

